# Can't breathe!!!



## Mom.to.Many

Ok, I am entering into 29 week territory with twins and I CANNOT breathe! I know I have a long way to go, and I will get much bigger. But I am literally gasping for air! My Dr says this is normal and to try sleeping sititng up (which is impossible for me as I eventually end up scooting to lye down at night anyways). I am getting frustrated! I can't walk long distances because I get out of breath, I can't clean my house because I get out of breath. I can't even shower and do my hair because I get out of breath. So now I am forced to sit on a couch in a filthy house with nasty hair and struggle to breathe. Also, my ribcage hurts, not in the front but on my back. I know the last ultrasound I had one week ago showed my sons leg was so rammed in my ribcage they couldn't even measure his femur properly. Does anyone have any suggestions? Is it normal to get this way at this point in the pregnancy? I AM TIRED and I WANT A MAID (and nanny). I just want to check out at this point... I want to slip into a coma and wake up when the babies are here... HELP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alwilan

Just posted a similar post, you have my full sympathy. The coma idea sounds brill x 

We'll get there, I just wish those around us could fully understand what it is like. :flower:


----------



## Mom.to.Many

I know! I always get the whole "when I was pregnant with MY kid" speech, and I just want to shake my head and explain how this is SOOO not the same thing.


----------



## addie25

OMG people say that to me allllllll the time!!!!!!!!!!!!! I tell them the same thing you didn't have twins it is not at all the same. Then they say oh I had 3 kids and I did just fine. It is not the same as bringing home 2 infants and taking care of babies that need the same thing at the same time. I am thrilled to be having twins but I hateee when people compare their single pregnancy to mine or tell me how it was when they raised their child. 

I hope the breathing gets better. I had that because of a medication I was on till I was 12 weeks pregnant and it sucked. I hope I can breath well during the rest of the pregnancy.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey hun, twins do make you breathless but so does aneamia. I got it at 28wks and had to have iron supplements which made me much less breathless - have they screened you for it? x


----------



## Mea

Sorry that you are feeling so bad, I can't help with the breathing problem but I did have the rib cage pain. I had it front and back it hurt to sit up and it hurt to lie down I just couldn't get comfy anywhere!! But it did disappear after awhile I think they must have shifted position and eased the pressure on my ribs. I used go on all fours on the floor to try and get them to move, can't remember who suggested that to me!!


----------



## daisybby03

I only made it to 29 weeks with my twins and I thought I was going to die I felt so bad! I couldnt sleep or breath or walk...hell...getting off the toilet was a hassle. My back and hips felt like they were going to break. I had to sleep upright with pillows by my butt so I didnt scoot down or I would be indegestion so bad! I hated waking up with that feeling. Also if I layed on my back I would get light headed and feel like my heart was racing just to pump blood. I slept in a chair most of the time. I think that really helped out.
I hated not being able to clean the house or play at the park with my daughter...but now the babies are here and I can run around all I want. "This to shall pass" :) It sucks now, but your on the home stretch! :)


----------



## wondertwins

I know it's going to get worse for me too, but I totally feel your pain!!!! To make my breathing situation worse, my nose is constantly running! When I lie down at night, the snot fills up one nostril so I can only breathe out of the top one. This makes it even harder to get a full breath. So I roll over and then the snot drips to the other nostril. :rofl: At that point, I have to breathe out of my mouth, which is noisy and makes my lips all chapped. In other words, I'm a snotty, weazy, mouth-breather. My DH is a lucky man. :thumbup:


----------



## Mom.to.Many

HA HA HA! At least I am not alone. I have been tested for anemia and can up fine. I think it's just a case of "too much baby, too little me." I finally had it last night and told my family they were on their own for the rest of the night and sat on the couch and watched a Law and Order marathon. I began having contractions and decided me sitting on the couch was more important than clean dishes. Everything calmed down after a nice cup of tea and a few minutes of rest.


----------

